# Explanation Needed



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, why are these **%&%$ geese not decoying, it has never been this bad. Two years ago it was lights out death Aug 15. Does it have something to do with the big hatch. Why, why, why?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats the reason its called "hunting" and not "killing".... Last year we had the same problem, would scout and find feeds of 100-200 birds and the next morning nothing would show up or they would land in a different part of the field, had that happen to us a lot last year, just a run of bad luck and august geese is all i can think of.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its called hunting for a reason. Why does everyone ALWAYS expect to shoot a limit when they go out?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Decoying like the have been practicing all year for us. How many dekes you running? We are hunting same areas and having different results.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Over calling?


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, they just seem so unpredictable right now with new fields coming off daily. I had a field that had 200+ on it two days ago, and yesterday we only had a loner and a set of 4 come by. our spead sucked 'em right in, but it still sucked that the others didn't come by.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

They are still in their family groups is why they don't all decoy well. Same thing has been happening to us, we get singles and pairs to decoy but the big groups will sit somewhere else in the field. It is VERY early in the season and they aren't bunched up yet. BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do. This will never deter me from hunting, it actually makes the great days that much better. It is just one of those things, if you grew up in a competitive environment you do everything you can to do it right and strive for perfection at all times!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

one thing a guy needs to remember is concealment. If you think about it..geese have been using the field for a couple weeks. They know it inside out. Now they show up and something doesn't look right. It might not be enough to scare off completely but enough to make them short stop or land in different area of field. Make sure to really conceal blinds, don't call too much (most way over call) flag more and try to be on the x. (exactly where you saw them). But hunting is hunting..some days are great some not so much.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey thanks to those guys who tried to answer the question! I'm sorry I'm not the worlds greatest goose hunter like some of you, I wish I could go out and never ever have a bad hunt and crush every bird that I see in the morning until I'm limited out.

I hunted eight days strait, we stubble, we get hid. Some days they bonzai'd in and we wacked em some days they could give two craps less and go land somewhere else.

I've called at enough geese to know how to read a bird. Normally a goose call for me is like a remote control to keep them coming then lock the wings until their doing it right up front. I turned a few but can't say I've called in wings locked bowed up feet scraping the stubble cock rocked more than one goose out of just over a hundred we have shot and thousands we have not. I know about Sept 1 when you start to see molt migrators they will turn on and we will start piling up honks. Like I said earlier two years ago we crushed them. Was the hatch bad so there were more adult birds that acted like real geese?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

water_swater said:


> I hunted eight days strait, we stubble, we get hid. Some days they bonzai'd in and we wacked em some days they could give two craps less and go land somewhere else.


Sounds like geese to me. And it also sounds like you've had a few good hunts, too. I'd take the good with the bad, and chalk it all up as experience.

I don't think I've ever heard of a person who could go out on any given day and destroy waterfowl. Welcome to the world of duck and goose hunting! Get used to the inconsistencies :wink:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

you could also be like my area. VERY LITTLE wheat around and lots of pressure. So birds are kind of bunched up and everyone has seen them. They are already educated. Geese are smart and anything out of ordinary is noticed. We started trying to ditch the blinds and hide in a slough, rock pile etc. Not always able to do this but when we were able to it has paid dividends.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Most of the post here from everyone pretty much sums it up. Like verg posted, Pressure = Educated. And that also goes with the fall hunting also!!!! These birds have seen pretty much everything thrown at them. It doesn't take them long to figure out that if something is out of the norm, its a bad deal.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Daniels said:


> BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do. This will never deter me from hunting, it actually makes the great days that much better. It is just one of those things, if you grew up in a competitive environment you do everything you can to do it right and strive for perfection at all times!


I didn't realize hunting would a competitive sport. When did that start? How are you rewarded points? Are the teams or divisions?

I did grow up playing sports, but hunting wasn't a sport. Hunting is an activity, and its relaxing.

Are birds suppose to just come into your decoys and get shot all to sh!t? No, they try their best to stay alive.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do. This will never deter me from hunting, it actually makes the great days that much better. It is just one of those things, if you grew up in a competitive environment you do everything you can to do it right and strive for perfection at all times!
> ...


BL, I don't agree with you on a lot of things, but you're spot on here. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Duckslayer100 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniels said:
> ...


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do. This will never deter me from hunting, it actually makes the great days that much better. It is just one of those things, if you grew up in a competitive environment you do everything you can to do it right and strive for perfection at all times!
> ...


When did I say it was a competitive sport? you need to learn how to read buddy. I say that I am competitive within myself. I could care less if every other group shot 500 or 5 or 0 on any day. I just have the mindset that I want things to go right. Maybe that is why I am often successfull in business. I never said it was a competition, it isn't. Learn how to read there buddy! I know it can be hard, I am sure 3rd grade was a struggle. And I know reading is hard but look at the sentence that states that lack of success will never deter me from hunting, makes the good days that much better? No wonder everyone thinks your a joke on here. You are on a message board and can't read


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like a personal problem...not the birds... :-?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

oo boy here we go...... :-?


----------



## GGTB (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm fairly new here, I don't mind stirring the pot.



Daniels said:


> When did I say it was a competitive sport?


More or less, right here.


Daniels said:


> BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature.


No _"sport"_ becomes competitive without it's participants being competitive, naturally. How are you internally competing against yourself? Are you trying to shoot more birds than you have ever done before? That is a terrible, yet not uncommon, mindset to have about hunting.

I enjoy hunting, not for the taking of birds, but because it's hunting. The sunrise over a slightly iced-over pond, the dog spashing through mud and muck to make a retrieve, and the sounds of birds and animals I don't hear on a daily basis. To me, that's hunting. If I manage to take a few birds, well, icing on the cake.



Daniels said:


> I never said it was a competition, it isn't. Learn how to read there buddy!


Well, yes you did. 


Daniels said:


> BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature.


Even though it's internal, it's still competition, correct? I would bet a $10 bill that you DO, in fact, care if someone is out-gunning you, yet you don't have the pebbles to say so on a public forum.



Daniels said:


> I know it can be hard, I am sure 3rd grade was a struggle. And I know reading is hard but look at the sentence that states that lack of success will never deter me from hunting, makes the good days that much better? No wonder everyone thinks your a joke on here. You are on a message board and can't read


He may have misunderstood you, it happens alot on the internet. Don't start a battle of wits, when you are obviously completely unarmed.



Daniels said:


> I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do.


Which is what, exactly? Shoot themselves, skin themselves, cook themselves, put themselves in your belly, then somehow, by gods good graces, turn themselves into fecal matter? Even the most ignorant and obtuse do not expect nature to behave a certain way. 


Daniels said:


> It is just one of those things, if you grew up in a competitive environment you do everything you can to do it right and strive for perfection at all times!


I grew up playing competitive sports, and still participate in them today, yet I my mindset is 180 degrees off yours. Expecting a hunt to go a certain way, and not deviat from your "ideal" path, shows an overwhelming lack of experience.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Boy this turned into a turd fest quick. I have realized I am getting to old to visit forums anymore. Too much childlike behavior.
I can agree with both sides. If anyone says they don't want to kill birds out hunting and aren't a little bummed when things don't go well are liars. The older I get, I am really starting to appreciate just being out there. Like others said, the sun, dogs, sounds. It's wonderful but, I want to shoot something too. If I don't do well it's no big deal anymore but, I won't lie and say I wish it had been better. Let's not start digging graves for everyone..some guys are gung ho and go getters probably cuz they're younger. Hell when I was in my twenties I was full of it and would try to out hunt, fish, kill, shoot, dunk etc. everyone. Time is the most precious thing in the world and it changes all. So let's not read into forum hype..it can be very misleading.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

GGTB said:


> I'm fairly new here, I don't mind stirring the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By competitive nature it means I like things to be done right and have a successful hunt. Crazy Idea, I know. I will strive to get "good" hunts every time and you can go out and sit on a fence line and pass shoot birds. We will both be happy, move on. Without goals nothing is worth doing. My goals are to decoy as many birds as possible (not numbers of dead birds, I could give two ****s how many birds I/we/anyone kills) and get my dog retreives. Never did I say it was an unsuccessfull hunt if I didn't shoot a limit. Need to go back to third grade with blhunter buddy, and by the way I have been hunting long enough that lack of experience is not an issue. You just need some more experience in an elementary classroom to read and comprehend the english language.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

GGTB said:


> I'm fairly new here, I don't mind stirring the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sorry that I do everything I can to get close to perfection and this shows no lack of experience. I can't expect everything to always go perfect (obviously) and I sure as hell don't throw tantrums in the field when they don't, lol. It just keeps me motivated to go out next time.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

My favorite posts on outdoors internet forums are those in which the poster makes sure everyone knows that he's no rookie and that he has lots of experience. :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My theory is.. that the family groups remain divided to reduce competition amongst the young of the year birds and there is possibly still some teaching going on. The best options seems to be to force the birds into a specific landing area by using the decoys to block them out of other areas. This is generally going to be easier on smaller fields. One other consideration is if they have ben depretiation hunted during the summer. The ones in my area have been. I't makes them a bit more cautious but seemingly less gunshy.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Yea thats good insight, so why do you think they rarely respond to a call this time of year?


----------



## GGTB (Jun 20, 2012)

Daniels said:


> By competitive nature it means I like things to be _done right and have a successful hunt_. Crazy Idea, I know. I will strive to get "good" hunts every time and you can go out and sit on a fence line and pass shoot birds. We will both be happy, move on.


What is right and successful?

I actually enjoy working a flock just as much as the next guy, but I am also content sitting on the fence and pass shooting. :beer:



Daniels said:


> Without goals nothing is worth doing. My goals are to decoy as many birds as possible (not numbers of dead birds, I could give two sh*ts how many birds I/we/anyone kills) and get my dog retreives.


I agree. Sounds like a pretty good reason to be out hunting, so why lead your intro to the conversation with such an arrogant remark? I'll remind you.


Daniels said:


> BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do.


Don't get me wrong, I like shooting birds, as I'm sure most, if not everyone, on this site does. If you like hammerin' honkers, just say you like hammerin' honkers.



Daniels said:


> Never did I say it was an unsuccessfull hunt if I didn't shoot a limit.


Maybe not shooting a limit, but at the least decoying birds.



Daniels said:


> BLhunter - the reason people get upset is because of competitive nature. I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do.


Let me break this down for you.

You are competitive, correct? Yes. Your _competitive nature_ prohibits (or hinders, stops, etc...) you from being _happy_ (*or joyful, pleased, the feeling of success)*, unless your "prey" does what it's _"supposed to do" _(what _you_ would _ASSUME_ it _SHOULD_ be doing), which would be, obviously, landing in your spread or at least passing by, judging by the initial question of the thread.

So in fewer words, you aren't happy unless you get what you want, right?



Daniels said:


> Need to go back to third grade with blhunter buddy, and by the way I have been hunting long enough that lack of experience is not an issue. You just need some more experience in an elementary classroom to read and comprehend the english language.


So here it is: What are birds supposed to do, in your mind? It's a logical question, with what I'm hoping, is a logical answer.

I can assure you that my comprehension of the English language is far beyond what is required of third graders. Don't forget, there is always someone much wiser and larger than you when you are in third grade.

Puffing your chest on an internet forum is about as effective as blowing in the back of a call. Not only do you look foolish, you contributing nothing to the hunt, *buddy.*


----------



## GGTB (Jun 20, 2012)

water_swater said:


> Yea thats good insight, so why do you think they rarely respond to a call this time of year?


Change your calling style up a bit. Do something different, flag/blind/decoys.

It might have been here, or on DHC, but someone had mentioned something about putting orange sheets in the area of the fields you don't want them to land.

Worth a try. :beer:


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright I am probably not explaining myself well here. All I wanted to get from my original post was that some people are competitive in nature and that is how they live their life. This doesn't mean any other way of hunting is wrong. I was just relating to the op in that we are frustrated because of birds not working. I don't consider myself any better than anyone else and never will. Good luck this season and in a few weeks they will start to get out of their family groups and it will be game on. Shoot em close and often!


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

GGTB said:


> Don't start a battle of wits, when you are obviously completely unarmed.
> 
> That right there is funny, i don't care who said it! :lol:


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Daniels said:


> I am too competitive to be happy with birds not doing what there supposed to do.


Which is what, exactly? Shoot themselves, skin themselves, cook themselves, put themselves in your belly, then somehow, by gods good graces, turn themselves into fecal matter? 
That's even funnier!! :rollin: 
Thanks for the good laugh, that hit the spot. :thumb:


----------

